# Where can i find a speedometer cable?



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey everyone.. havent posted in awhile.. i just picked up my second datsun... a 1981 Datsun 200SX Hatchback... however, the speedometer/odometer doesnt work, so i am assuming its the cable... where can i find one?


Also, for anyone in the east.. there is a 1979 (i think) Datsun B210 Wagon for sale in Lansdowne, PA for $795 on AutoShopper.com ...

anyway.. if anyone can help me with the speed cable.. much appreciated.

-Rob


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

junk yard, partsamerica.com, nissan dealership


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

found one at www.rockauto.com ... thnx


----------

